# H-H Motors



## Sharkonwheels (Jul 22, 2006)

Are there any motors, capable of swinging a 120cm dish, that have an ar of more then 140 degrees (70e/70w)? I know the Stabs do about 62 each way, the perennial SG-2100 does 70 each direction. Pansat's does like 95-100 total degrees I've read.

Anything greater before I buy an SG-2100?

T


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Is perennial the same as Moteck:
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Motech/DiSEqC-HH-mount.htm

That one does 75 each way


----------



## Sharkonwheels (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I meant perennial, as in the SG-2100 is freaking everywhere, and almost everyone sells a version of it.

I was looking to see, before I order one for myself, if there is a motor that has a wider arc than the 140-150* that the SG-2100 provides.


Thanks!


T


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like Moteck is the best choice from what I know, I have Satcontrol, limited to 50 degrees movement each way. Eastmost sat I can get is AMC5 at 79°.
Here is the calculator, where you can see what sats will be viewable from your location:
http://www.gaaps.com.tw/


----------



## Sharkonwheels (Jul 22, 2006)

I saw them at Sadoun, but Sadoun is too damn expensive.
$89 for an SG-2100, is almost a 100% markup - I can get those
for $47 +shipping, all day, and that's single-piece pricing!

On the other hand (see, I don't have tunnel-vision) Sadoun provides
a TREMENDOUS amount of information for the FTA fans, and access does
not require being a customer, so kudos to them on that front.


T


----------

